# CONCUSSION on Digital Mar.15 and on Blu-ray, DVD and next-generation 4K Ultra HD Mar. 29



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Starring Two-Time Academy Award® Nominee Will Smith



*CONCUSSION*



On Digital Mar. 15



Debuting on 4K Ultra HD™ for the Ultimate Home Theater Experience, and on Blu-ray™ and DVD Mar. 29



Bonus Materials Include Deleted Scenes, Commentary

and Two Behind-the-Scenes Featurettes





CULVER CITY, Calif. (Feb. 16, 2015) – Based on an incredible true story, the critically-acclaimed drama CONCUSSION will be available from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment (SPHE) on Digital Mar. 15 and on Blu-ray, DVD and next-generation 4K Ultra HD Mar. 29. Two-time Academy Award® nominee Will Smith (Best Actor: Ali, 2001; The Pursuit of Happyness, 2006) stars as Dr. Bennet Omalu, a Nigerian immigrant and forensic neuropathologist who diagnoses a new brain disease and its link to concussion-related injuries in football players. CONCUSSION also stars Academy Award nominee Alec Baldwin (Best Supporting Actor, The Cooler, 2003), Gugu Mbatha-Raw (Beyond the Lights), Arliss Howard (Full Metal Jacket), Paul Reiser (Whiplash), Luke Wilson (The Royal Tenenbaums), Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje (The Bourne Identity), with David Morse (The Green Mile) and Academy Award nominee Albert Brooks (Best Supporting Actor, Broadcast News, 1987).



CONCUSSION is the first new feature film title to be released from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment on 4K Ultra HD, joining the studio’s March 1st catalog films including The Amazing Spider-Man 2, Salt, Hancock, Chappie, Pineapple Express, and The Smurfs 2. 4K Ultra HD features four times the resolution of high definition, high dynamic range (HDR)--which produces brilliant highlights, vibrant colors and greater contrast on compatible displays--and Dolby Atmos audio, remixed specifically for the home theater environment, delivering captivating sound that places and moves audio anywhere in the room, including overhead.



Bonus content on the CONCUSSION Blu-ray, DVD and Digital formats include the featurette “Inside the True Story,” where viewers meet the real people who inspired the film. Blu-ray and Digital exclusive content includes nine deleted scenes and the featurette “Crafting Concussion,” where cast and filmmakers share a behind-the-scenes look at the making of the film.



Synopsis:

Will Smith stars in Concussion, a dramatic thriller based on the incredible true David vs. Goliath story of American immigrant Dr. Bennet Omalu, the brilliant forensic neuropathologist who made the first discovery of CTE, a football-related brain trauma, in a pro player and fought for the truth to be known. Omalu’s emotional quest puts him at dangerous odds with one of the most powerful – and beloved – institutions in the world. With captivating performances by Alec Baldwin and Academy Award® nominee Albert Brooks (1987 Best Supporting Actor, Broadcast News).



Written and Directed by Peter Landesman, based on the article by Jeanne Marie Laskas, CONCUSSION is produced by Ridley Scott, Giannina Facio-Scott, David Wolthoff, Larry Shuman and Elizabeth Cantillon, with Michael Schaefer, David Crockett, Ben Waisbren, Bruce Berman and Greg Basser serving as executive producers.



4K Ultra HD

§ Feature film in 4K resolution with High Dynamic Range (HDR)

§ Dolby Atmos soundtrack (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 compatible)*

§ Also includes the film and special features on high-def Blu-ray

§ *To experience Dolby Atmos at home, a Dolby Atmos enabled AV receiver and additional speakers are required, or a Dolby Atmos enabled sound bar; however, Dolby Atmos soundtracks are also fully backward compatible with traditional audio configurations and legacy home entertainment equipment.

Blu-ray™

§ Nine Deleted Scenes

§ “Crafting Concussion” Featurette

§ “Inside the True Story” Featurette

§ Commentary with Director Peter Landesman



DVD

§ “Inside the True Story” Featurette

§ Commentary with Director Peter Landesman



Digital

§ Nine Deleted Scenes

§ “Crafting Concussion” Featurette

§ “Inside the True Story” Featurette



Digital Only Exclusives* Include:

§ The Article That Started It All

§ The Science Behind the Sport



CONCUSSION has a run time of approximately 123 minutes and is rated PG-13 for thematic material including some disturbing images, and language.​


----------

